

The Joy of Taking Things Apart - 2510c39011c5
https://trmm.net/Taking_things_apart

======
tomkinstinch
As the operator of a related site[1], I've learned that it is also a great way
to learn tips and tricks for the engineering and industrial design of
products. For example, I'be learned to consider in-board strain relief for
cables[2] and spray-on ground shielding[3] from taking things apart.
Unfortunately it is difficult to get people to take apart physical things and
share what they have learned.

1\. [https://www.takeitapart.com](https://www.takeitapart.com)

2\.
[https://www.takeitapart.com/guide/51#step-4](https://www.takeitapart.com/guide/51#step-4)

3\.
[https://www.takeitapart.com/guide/25#step-11](https://www.takeitapart.com/guide/25#step-11)

~~~
kosma
By the way, is there anything special about that STM32 programmer, or is it
just a neat ST-LINK/V2 clone? Ever since the original ST firmware leaked,
everyone seems to be building them.

~~~
tomkinstinch
It's been around for a couple years and it does seem to be based on the ST-
Link v2. Not sure if it will work with other tools that can program via an ST-
Link v2. I liked it because it worked well with their compiler[1] (itself a
decent product with good libraries).

1\. [http://www.mikroe.com/mikroc/arm/](http://www.mikroe.com/mikroc/arm/)

------
spiritplumber
Great intro to the hacker mindset! The problem is that it doesn't pay the
bills, and is a metabolically expensive activity (the brain has to be in work
mode). This makes it too costly for a lot of people :(

